# Stocking a divided 5.5 gallon?



## Nook (Apr 4, 2013)

I have two male bettas in a divided 5.5 gallon tank (I've had a lot of success with the two, no flaring problems or anything), and I would like to get some sort of other fish/shrimp to put into the tank; each side has quite a few plants. 

I'd love to get ottos, but I know those need to be in groups- would putting two per side be overstocking? Or would some type of shrimp be better off? 

I'm sure this is a dumb question, but I'm just not very experienced with stocking divided tanks.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Otocinclus would definitely be overstocking in a 5.5 gallon. Divided or not. 

Shrimp would probably be better. Not sure on how much space ghost shrimp require, but you could probably fit in a few cherry shrimp. 

Only problem is that unless you provide places for shrimp to hide that a fish can't reach, or purchase a larger species of shrimp, most bettas will hunt shrimp out and eat them.

Shrimp also require very good water quality. So if your tank is not cycled, I would probably not advise getting shrimp.


----------



## Nook (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I think the cherry shrimp would be a good idea.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

http://aquakitz.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/t1yhy-xxjbxxbqbe71_042638_310x3101.jpg

Something like that may provide cover for your cherry shrimp (although a betta may get its head stuck in there because bettas are surprisingly stupid). 

See how the shrimp go. I had some cherry shrimp and when I looked in, one of my tiny wild bettas had eaten it. I think that shrimp was the size of his head! They do seem to stimulate the predatory instinct in a lot of fish haha.


----------



## Nook (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, that little cave is adorable! I do already have a few decorations in the tank that have small little hiding areas like that (that are too small for bettas), but I think I'll go out and try to find something like that.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wish they made the shrimp caves bigger. I love how the ones in the below picture look, and wanted some for my bettas, but they just aren't big enough.

http://aquakitz.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/dsc_2027.jpg

Also, shrimp seem to love moss. Most shrimp tanks I see how some kind of moss or fissiden in them. Not sure about what kind of plants you have in there already, but maybe give some thought to getting some java moss as the shrimp will appreciate it.


----------



## Nook (Apr 4, 2013)

Moss is a good idea, the plants that I have don't provide a ton of cover, they act as more of a resting spot for my bettas.


----------

